# Classical composer of soviet Russia industrial style noisy avant-garde, futurist?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeez i wonder , heard couple of noisy-industrial may i dare says indus ambient from russia early 20 century tell me what im looking for because there were a bunch of noisyy classical composer beleive it or not during 1900-1930, wow, interresting subjet please ,pretty please kind folk name composer that im looking for, i trust you guys at classical headquater.

:tiphat:

Spare me from italian futurist luigi russolo he too notorious, i want to hear these obscur russian noisician-classical composer of music concrete, end of the story i worship this kinda innovative early 20th century avant-garde stuff, please comment or subject me name & album.

Thanks, merci


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

Mosolov maybe? The Iron Foundry sounds quite industrial and noisy to me.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Avraamov's Symphony of (Factory) Sirens is very cool. Also try Protopopov's piano sonatas (especially #3).


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Prokofieff - "Le Pas D'Acier"....The Steel Step...definitely heavy metal.....


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

What?
With all that Mozart out there, you want to hear noisy Russian futurism music?
Aye yi yiii!

But, just for the record, I love that stuff, too.

There is a series of albums out on the ArteNova label titled "Russian Futurism": RUSSIAN FUTURISM Russian Music of the 1920s: Music by:- Alexander MOSSOLOV (1900-1973) Alexander F GOEDICKE (1877-1957) Julian KREIN (1913-1996) Michail F GNESIN (1883-1957) Georg KIRKOR (1910-1980) Lev KNIPPER (1898-1974)

Check this link for further information:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/jun99/russian.htm

In the meantime, the names above will provide you a start. But in my experience, I find a lot of the Soviet Era Russians into a rather harsh, noisy sound. Must have been something to do with the era, the Soviet's love for machinery and industry, and bombs, and the general harshness (ugliness) of the times.

If I comb through my collection (especially those performances on RUSSIAN DISC and OLYMPIA) and find anything that seems to meet your demands, I'll post back. Meanwhile, I think I'll listen to some Schnittke. I'll start with the First Symphony. If you haven't heard that yet, give it a try.

All the best.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It´s a nice set, but Gnesin and Goedicke and some of the cello works there are very conservative and far from the world of Mossolov and Arapov. The Mossolov piano works in it gets a very hammering performance, but some other pianists find more nuances in them.

Shedrin´s piano concertos - and a lot of other Soviet-sphere piano concertos - do have a very motoric quality at times. One could say the same about parts of some of Rautavaara´s and Pokofieff´s piano concertos and piano sonatas. And Bartok´s 1st piano concerto of course.

Also, there s Ustvolskaya´s eerie sound world.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

poodlebites said:


> Mosolov maybe? The Iron Foundry sounds quite industrial and noisy to me.


Not any more than the rite of spring


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

poodlebites said:


> Mosolov maybe? The Iron Foundry sounds quite industrial and noisy to me.





David OByrne said:


> Not any more than the rite of spring


Actually, one needn't leave the homeland to experience a great industrial sound from right here in the U.S. I'm referring to the Paul Creston Symphony No. 2. The second movement, Interlude and Dance, features a tremendous industrial pounding, the "dance" section of the movement. It rivals the Iron Foundry.

Some years ago, when I was doing theatrical sound design, I had opportunity to provide sound for an industrial information video for a concrete block manufacturer. It was the Creston music I chose to underpin the narration. It worked well.

I have two copies of the symphony in my collection. The CD on NAXOS which features Theodore Kuchar and the National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine (close to Russia!) does a fine performance. But my favored one is still the old LP version with Howard Mitchell conducting the National Symphony Orchestra on a Westminster disc. This one surges and smashes just like a ... well, just like a concrete block manufacturing does. Or any other powerful machine based factory. Try it!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> Actually, one needn't leave the homeland to experience a great industrial sound from right here in the U.S. I'm referring to the Paul Creston Symphony No. 2. The second movement, Interlude and Dance, features a tremendous industrial pounding, the "dance" section of the movement. It rivals the Iron Foundry.
> 
> Some years ago, when I was doing theatrical sound design, I had opportunity to provide sound for an industrial information video for a concrete block manufacturer. It was the Creston music I chose to underpin the narration. It worked well.
> 
> I have two copies of the symphony in my collection. The CD on NAXOS which features Theodore Kuchar and the National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine (close to Russia!) does a fine performance. But my favored one is still the old LP version with Howard Mitchell conducting the National Symphony Orchestra on a Westminster disc. This one surges and smashes just like a ... well, just like a concrete block manufacturing does. Or any other powerful machine based factory. Try it!


That is a great quintessentially American symphony. And those recordings referenced above are very good. But for sheer attack, articulacy, yet with refinement, taut and under great sound, Neemi Jarvi and the Detroit Symphony is the best there is (Chandos label).


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

With Alexander Mosolov, you don't just have the 'Iron Foundry', there is also his 1st Piano Concerto (1927) which is equally 'crash-bang-wallop' or another short orchestral piece 'Tractor's arrival at the Kolkhoz' (1926 1927).
Alternatively, you could try the music of Nikolai Roslavets - his Komsomoliya (1928) is particularly industrial.


----------

